# Border Collie Thread



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

If Corgi's get a thread Border Collies do aswell

























#SmartestDogsInWorld


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

:heart


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Kirsebaer said:


> :heart


 that one is actually adoreable!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

YESsssssss i want one of these

but i will be happy with my wimpy beagle for now


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> YESsssssss i want one of these
> 
> but i will be happy with my wimpy beagle for now


I also have a wimpy beagle, lol. He's afraid of everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol I have a Border Collie :b I'll post a photo next time I'm on the computer..


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Unless you have a herd of sheep or cattle owning a Border Collie is animal cruelty. I found that out from experience, they need a job to do to be happy. Too much energy.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

sprinter said:


> Unless you have a herd of sheep or cattle owning a Border Collie is animal cruelty. I found that out from experience, they need a job to do to be happy. Too much energy.


 :roll


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ender said:


>


wtf is that a panda


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

purplefruit said:


> wtf is that a panda


I might have gotten confused. Pandas and Border Collies look similar.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it a corgi? Is it a border collie? It's both!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Is it a corgi? Is it a border collie? It's both!


It's a corgi collie!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

sprinter said:


> Unless you have a herd of sheep or cattle owning a Border Collie is animal cruelty. I found that out from experience, they need a job to do to be happy. Too much energy.


who says i didnt have a heard of sheep


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Limmy said:


> who says i didnt have a heard of sheep


I just assumed you did. Unfortunately I didn't so my border collie spent all his time chasing after rabbits all over the farm and beyond which I guess made him happy but I never saw him he was never home.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

The border collie is my DREAM dog! <3 I have Australian cattle dogs though, eh close enough. I love blue merle and there are like no good quality blue merle border collies in California so blue heelers will have to do. I love them though they are my babies.
There is an amazing breeder in Missouri, Sixteen Hands Border Collies. Best Border Collies I've seen. Amazing quality and working ability. Here are some pics of their dogs..
Mayhem








random puppy








Maya








Obi


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Go "like" Sixteen Hands Border Collies on Facebook!
This guy is Match, he is BEAUTIFUL!








He is red merle, another color I adore.
































Info on Match : Match's father is imported. His mother is a USDDN World Finalist disc dog.

Match is a high drive border collie used to work both goats and cattle. He has it all, brains, style, flash. His puppies are easy to train, and very intelligent. They also will have a ton of natural working ability!


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

sprinter said:


> Unless you have a herd of sheep or cattle owning a Border Collie is animal cruelty. I found that out from experience, they need a job to do to be happy. Too much energy.


Having an active lifestyle is good too.. I do not recommend having them in apartment type homes. Most herding breeds require at least 2-3 hours of exercise a day plus mental stimulation or else they will display bad behavior. Luckily my cattle dogs have a mini farm to romp about and they go with me everywhere, hiking, beach, etc.. If I was a breeder I would not let the dogs go to folks living in an apartment, I would much prefer them going to ranch style homes or someone with an active lifestyle. Getting to know potential buyers is a must.
I'm definitely going to invest in buying a blue merle Border Collie later in life.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

As promised, here's my dog.. :b


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> As promised, here's my dog.. :b


u have a border collie? thats sick! i use to have 1 before i moved to Canada


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I find the grey ones adorable









and this <3


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Blue merles are gorgeous  by far my fav variety


----------



## just2be (Sep 4, 2013)

*Do NOT get a Border Collie From Sixteen Hands Border Collies!*

I just have to save anyone else the pain we have went through! Here's my story. And if that's not enough, just google sixteen hands border collies and find the Yahoo answers (among others) where other people have posted about this horrible breeder as well. We wished we had done that BEFORE getting a sweet, scared pup from her!

We purchased a 4 month old border collie from SIXTEEN HANDS BORDER COLLIES almost 3 weeks ago. Hubby drove over 3 hours to pick him up. They were "nice" enough to meet him in a town to save him some driving. He realized the pup hadn't been well cared for when he 1st saw him. Precious pup was just filthy and covered with litter burrs all over. He just looked small for 4 months old. Seller told him she would have bathed him but her sink was clogged. Hubby knew it could be a bad deal, but felt for the little guy and went ahead and brought him home.

poor guy did little more than cower the first few days. When he did run off he ran straight for our chain link fence and just sat. Like that was what made him comfortable. After a couple of days of him just not snapping out of it, Hubby took him to the vet. 4 month old Border Collie only weighed 18 pounds and had hook worms very badly - vet said the sample was just full of them! After being on some Rx for even 1 day, he perked up and started acting like a puppy again. Vet also said it looked like he had only been on concrete his whole life because his claws were rounded.

He still avoided me at all costs! I am evidentially about the same height has the seller and have the same hair color and also a woman. If I stepped out on the porch, this poor pup would get off the porch into the grass just to not be close to be. Didn't even matter if I had a doggie treat for him. A few times he did let me pet him, but so rarely, and he'd often still cower. Sure seemed like he had been abused!

Fast forward: after 1st week and 1 vet visit, hubby put him in the back of his truck to keep him safe but out of the way (he really took to my hubby and was under foot a lot for him). Pup jumped out of the truck bed - not any higher than any other truck bed and certainly not too high for a border collie. But pup hurt his leg - bad. Took him to the vet and agreed to get surgery to set the broken femur.

This is where it really gets heart breaking! Vet goes into the leg to set the bone and there was 4 fractures instead of the only 1 on the X-ray. Even worse, the BONE was like MUSH. Vet said even K-State (the state's vet school) wouldn't have been able to put this back together. He did the best he could and called hubby to say we might want to consider amputating the leg. Vet also told the nurse he was very small for 4 months old. If the bone doesn't fuse back together, we have to decide about amputating the leg and just putting the pup down. It's heartbreaking!

Poor pup! What in the world did that lady do to him to make him cower so and run from ladies? What, if anything, did she feed him to make his bones be mush? She said he'd need to be wormed, but that was a true understatement!

Yes, my hubby saw it might not be a good deal, but he felt for the pup! he needs a home with love and children to play with, and land to run on!


----------

